# Gainsville, Florida



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

We must stay in Gainsville next week, I can not find a campground in my two big books or at google . Some of you Gator fans otta know ! Is that how you spell otta ?
Seminole Bob


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

sunnybrook29 said:


> We must stay in Gainesville next week, I can not find a campground in my two big books or at goggle . Some of you Gator fans Etta know ! Is that how you spell Etta ?
> Seminole Bob


I think the closest one is Paynes Prairie Preserve State Park. If you have never used THIS You should check it out.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Bob,
Whenever we go to visit our daughter @ UF, we stay at Williston Crossings RV Resort. Its about a 20 minute drive to Gainesville and a nice drive. There really isn't any campgrounds that I have found other than the above suggestion at Paynes Prairie Preserve State Park...like other State Parks, I've always had a hard time getting into them. Hope this helps!

Gator Jimmie


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I just tried Paynes Prairie , the net says it is full, so I will call tomorrow. Thank You 
I will try Williston after I try Paynes tomorrow ! Thank you both ! I guess its all dem yankees spending the winter in warm and sunny Florida !
We are working a garden /craft show March 19 thru 21 in Gainsville . Saturday a week we will be in St. Augustine again for the seafood festival. We did no good in St. Augustine three weeks ago but it was 36 degrees and raining , maybe better this time. 
Maybe I can anchor in someones backyard !


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Let me know when you get in town. I would imagine your show is in the Odome (Oconnell Center) on the UF campus? Also, I live in Williston and maybe if you end up at Williston Crossings, I could drop by and introduce myself. Be sure to let me know your plans.

Jeff


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I ain't sure where its at , something called Kanapahaw Gardens or some spelling. Garden show !
I have not got a campground yet, no room in the state park and no one else answers their phone. I will keep at it or sleep at Wal Mart with Sam. Sam Walton does not call me much anymore.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Good luck at Wally World. I believe the Kanapaha gardens are West on SR24 (Archer Road)outside of g'ville. Just a few miles. Closest Wally World is right on Archer Road just east of I75. I don't know if you were referring to the Williston Crossing folks not answering their phone, but my wife told me yesterday that they were being taken over by their creditor (foreclosure?), so there may be some transition going on as to operation......BAD news for Jimmie (maybe)


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Your wife told ya !
How long ya been married ?
Do not believe nuttin your wife tells ya !
Ps 
we are now trying that campground that ya see from I-75, Travelers Rest ! I think its 18 miles from where I wanta be !


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

jcat67 said:


> but my wife told me yesterday that they were being taken over by their creditor (foreclosure?), so there may be some transition going on as to operation......BAD news for Jimmie (maybe)


Ah Man! That is (was) a great place to stay....


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll keep on top of the Williston Crossing's situation. Not sure that they have closed, but it was strange that they didn't answer the phone. I have always heard great things about their customer service.


----------

